# Government Hospital....



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

I need a Yellow Fever jab. I went to some private clinic in the Burjaman Centre this morning, but was told that only Govenment Hospitals give them. Does anyone know the closest Government Hospital to Mall of the Emirates? Thanks.....


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Al Amal in Jumeirah 1.


----------



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks


----------

